# New "Texas" Top Bar



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

I love bee-entrance at the front of the picture!


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

cerezha said:


> I love bee-entrance at the front of the picture!


Bee entrance?


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I think he is referring to the arbor.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

shannonswyatt said:


> I think he is referring to the arbor.


That's what I thought, but I didn't know if there was something specific I wasn't aware of, like that thing hanging down from it.

.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Gotcha. Not sure what that is. Hard to see the hive as well.


----------



## RCorl (Mar 24, 2012)

PatBeek said:


> That's what I thought, but I didn't know if there was something specific I wasn't aware of, like that thing hanging down from it.
> 
> .


That would be a bird feeder for feeding suet cakes. I don't think the bees will be interested in the suet.


----------



## curios1 (Jul 2, 2012)

there could be bee weddings there.


----------



## cerezha (Oct 11, 2011)

shannonswyatt said:


> I think he is referring to the arbor.


Arbor? I was thinking, it is special bee-entrance!


----------



## DrDoorlock (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice looking hive. I live in Texas as well. I decided to go the difficult route and try for a swarm. So far I have a failed cut-out and one that looks promising unless we have a VERY late freeze in East Texas. I don't have to worry about feeding them because there are acres and acres of bluebonnets for them to feast upon as well as all kinds of pecan trees, one of which is right above the hive. It will still take luck to save buying bees, but the ones I'm trying to save were otherwise doomed.

How many top bars does your hive have?


----------



## BBQBrew (Feb 27, 2013)

DrDoorlock said:


> Nice looking hive. I live in Texas as well. I decided to go the difficult route and try for a swarm. So far I have a failed cut-out and one that looks promising unless we have a VERY late freeze in East Texas. I don't have to worry about feeding them because there are acres and acres of bluebonnets for them to feast upon as well as all kinds of pecan trees, one of which is right above the hive. It will still take luck to save buying bees, but the ones I'm trying to save were otherwise doomed.
> 
> How many top bars does your hive have?


The hive I built only has 18 top bars...not very big but I livein "suburba" and my house sits on 1/2 acre lot so not lots of space for hives. I wanted to get my bees from Texas but ended up ordering them from Georgia...hope they like it here. Looks like they ship this week should arrive in a few days.

Good luck with catching a swarm.


----------



## SRBrooks (Jun 24, 2012)

Dear BBQ: How come you couldn't get your bees from Texas? Ever tried B Weaver???

Sondra


----------



## BBQBrew (Feb 27, 2013)

I was too late....sold out for April....didn't want to wait until May.




SRBrooks said:


> Dear BBQ: How come you couldn't get your bees from Texas? Ever tried B Weaver???
> 
> Sondra


----------

